# Latest E-Liquid Arrivals @ BLCK



## Nick Black (21/5/21)

*LICKQUID EMOTIONS E-LIQUID







Putting the Emotion in a bottle, the latest range of E-Liquid added to our wide range. With 5 flavour profiles that'll cater to all your tastebuds you're bound to find a bottle.. or 5 that work for you.*

*Beverages
Lychee Lemonade*- A sweet and slightly tangy drink with explosive flavours of succulent lychee and tartish, fizzy lemonade. The ultimate party starter beverage that will add that bit of sparkle to your taste buds.

*Frozen Treats
Blackcurrant Popsicle* - Nothing screams "LICK ME" like our mouth-watering blackcurrant popsicle. Fresh blackcurrants combined with tangy drops of our all-time favourite lime syrup and frozen to lock in that true sticky-like texture. Time to lick up!
*
Fruits
Passion Fruit & Grapefruit* - Our uniquely crafted, passionfruit and grapefruit concoction will have you nipping those hands in the fruit bowl. Sweet yet exotic passionfruit aromas and tangy yet slightly bitter grapefruit notes, finished off with a natural fructose like sweetness.
*
Sweets
Jelly Beans* - Small bean-shaped sugar candy shells, sure to leave you with a mouthful of happy childhood memories. Hints of strawberry, soft cherry, and that all-time favourite tangy tartness.

*Dessert
Peppermint Tart* - A combination of creamy custard and fluffy caramel, crispy "Wimbledon / Tennis" biscuits and you guessed it, South Africa's most loved mint flavoured "cracknel" A truly homegrown, sugary sweet sensation with every drag.

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 2mg
Available Sizes: 120ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/21)

Frozen treats sounds nice
So too Peppermint Tart

Thanks @Nick Black

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (22/5/21)

*MILC E-Liquid - Buddy Cola*






_Everything tastes better with a refreshing Cola, so why not vape it? 
Milc brings us a refreshing cola drink infused with a creamy vanilla, Because even Coke needs a buddy!!! _

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 3mg
Available Sizes: 120ml​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Nick Black (31/5/21)

*The latest range of E-Liquid now stocked at BLCK,
Become a Creature of habit with these new ADV's




*

Ocean Dream - Espresso Cheesecake
Royal Cardinal - Vanilla Cola & Lemon Slices
Krakens Corn - Raspberry & Vanilla Popcorn
Poseidon's Curse - Sour Grape

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 3mg
Available Sizes: 100ml Bottle​

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (31/5/21)

Nick Black said:


> *The latest range of E-Liquid now stocked at BLCK,
> Become a Creature of habit with these new ADV's
> 
> 
> ...




Ooooooh ... I spy an Espresso Cheesecake!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/5/21)

Hooked said:


> Ooooooh ... I spy an Espresso Cheesecake!!



Sounds great and unusual @Hooked !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nick Black (3/6/21)

Nick Black said:


> *The latest range of E-Liquid now stocked at BLCK,
> Become a Creature of habit with these new ADV's
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Black (3/6/21)

*New Look, Same Great Flavour, introducing G-Drops E-Liquid!!!





*
They've discovered Gold with their first release The Golden Donut
A Freshly baked golden doughnut with a subtle Crème Brulee filling

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 2mg
Available Sizes: 120ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (4/6/21)

*A blast from the Past and he's back with a splash, introducing Renegade, from Tripwyre E-Liquid!!!*






A Mouthful Blackberries, dash of Lime & juicy Grapes on ice.

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 3mg
Available Sizes: 100ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle​


----------



## Nick Black (7/6/21)

*Majestic Vapor E-Liquid back with the proudly 
South African Melk-Kos!!! *






A traditional thick, creamy milk (pudding), topped with a dusting of cinnamon sugar; a touch of golden butter!

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 3mg
Available Sizes: 120ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (14/6/21)

*Joose Munki - Gold Reserve *






An exquisite blend of Coffees infused with a toffee cream.

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 3mg
Available Sizes: 100ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (14/6/21)

Nick Black said:


> *Joose Munki - Gold Reserve *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oooohhh another coffee!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (18/6/21)

*Horny Flava Custard Series now available!*







*Berries Custard -* The best of both worlds. If you want the liveliness of fresh fruits infused into a rich and creamy custard, Berries Custard will deliver. You’ll get a consistent blueberry taste from start to finish while the custard provides a creamy mouth feel we all know to love.

*Carmine Custard -* Strawberry Custard is a sensational flavour profile that harmonizes the perfect balance of juicy red strawberries and a light custard cream drizzle to top it all off.

*Rubus Custard -* Fruity Raspberry with our sweet custard blend and then topped off with a heavy cream. This flavour boasts high sweet tones with the blend of sweet fruity raspberries.

*Vanilla Custard - *Vanilla Custard by Simple essentials delivers a creamy and sweet dessert blend. Simple Essentials Vanilla Custard e-liquid is a decadent flavour with the sweet vanilla notes combined with a creamy custard.

Ratio: 70/30
Available Nicotine Strengths: 3mg
Available Sizes: 120ml Chubby Gorilla Bottle​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (9/7/21)

*Horny Flava presents the Milkshake Series!
Now available at BLCK Flavour, get your milk on today, either online or in-store!!!*





Banana Milkshake - A satisfying, smooth milkshake, Banana Milkshake takes ripe bananas and combines them with a rich whipped cream all blended to milkshake perfection.

Lime Vanilla Milkshake - A creamy blend of Vanilla & Lime Milkshake will take your vaping senses on an amazing journey. In addition, a delicious whipped cream flavour binds all flavours into a fantastic vape.
*
Get your Milkshake today, to satisfy your sweet cravings!*​


----------



## Nick Black (16/7/21)

*SUGAR & ICE!
& ALL THINGS NICE!*





*Blue Krystal* - A mysterious blue menthol on ice with berry back notes.

*Buried* - A smooth blend of berries on ice.

*Pineapple* - A chilled upfront juicy pineapple with passion fruit and lemon back notes served.

*Purple Jelly* - A European styled purple jelly served ice cold and sweet.

*Tropix* - An ice cold tropical mix with notes of passion fruit, guava and orange. 
*
Get your Sugar & Ice E-Liquid today!
Available online and in-store.*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/21)

Nick Black said:


> *SUGAR & ICE!
> & ALL THINGS NICE!*
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks @Nick Black 
Never heard of these liquids before
Is this a local juice or intnl?


----------



## Nick Black (19/7/21)

*Get your hands on Project X Deep Fried Ice Cream Today!*




An amazing Vanilla Deep Fried Ice Cream. 
Without the calories so you can enjoy it guilt free!
*
Available online and in-store!*​


----------



## Nick Black (4/8/21)

*The Latest Release in the Slick Range!!!
The Litchi you all have been waiting for, is here! *




Be the first to get your hands on this Licious Litchi flavoured E-Liquid today.
Now Available Online or in Store at our JHB, Boksburg Branch!​


----------



## Nick Black (23/8/21)

*May the Force be with you in 100ml's of course! *




The latest member The Force Range - Apple Ice 
The Force Range, now available in 100ml's!

*The Bigger the Better!*​


----------



## Nick Black (27/8/21)

*Get yourself something Refreshingly NEW from Project X E-Liquid!*




_Cherry Infused Freshly Squeezed Fizzy Lemonade On Ice _

Visit us online or in-store!​


----------



## Nick Black (30/8/21)

*It is time to get nullified and break boundaries with the latest member of the NULL E-Liquid Family!"*




_Quasson - A Custard-filled Croissant dusted with confectionery sugar..._

Visit us online or in-store!​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nick Black (1/9/21)

If you have been looking for a Sour Green Apple flavour that takes you back to the moments in University where you should have been studying but decided to hit Apple Sourz with your friends, or that change left over from the milk money, that you used to buy your favorite green apple fizz lollipop - 

*This oneshot has you covered. *






*Delicious sweet and icy green apple candy flavour that will have you salivating for more and MORE* 

10ml NOW MAKES 85ml
30ml NOW MAKES 260ml

Visit us online or in-store​


----------



## Nick Black (3/9/21)

*Are you ready for some Old School Memories?*





It is time to try out the Latest E-Liquid Range from G-Drops! 

The Fizzlez are finally here!

Fizzlez Blue Fizz - Old School Blue Buzz Mixed Fruit Taffy
Fizzlez Green Fizz - Old School Cream Soda Taffy
Fizzlez Pink Fizz - Old School Strawberry Taffy 

_Visit us online or in-store!_​


----------



## Nick Black (8/9/21)

*It is time to try out the latest E-Liquid range from Vape Mist! 
From delicious fruits to warm desserts!*





The Playgirl - Banana Vanilla Custard 

The Bad-Ass - Peanut Butter Caramel 

Prom Queen - Mango Peach Koolade

Hood Rat - Bilberry, Raspberry, Strawberry, Blackcurrant, Blackberry & Black Ice

Emo Chic - Strawberry Blackcurrant Gelato Vanilla Cream

_Visit us online or in-store._​


----------



## Nick Black (20/9/21)

My Fellow South African Vapours, we have officially moved to Lockdown Level 1 Effective Immediately, with the latest arrival to the Lockdown Series by @OneOzVapour.




#LocalIsLekker, Lockdown Level 1 is a contagious Pineapple Lemonade with a subtle chill 

Get your hands on summer in a bottle and enjoy the many levels there are to this E-Liquid!!!

Available Online & In-store.​


----------



## Nick Black (27/9/21)

*Majestic Vapor's latest E-Liquid Mizuchi Iced are now in stock! *





Mizuchi Iced - A juicy blend of grapes and blueberries over crushed ice. 

*Now available online and in-store.*​


----------



## Nick Black (15/10/21)

*TGIF, THICC GOODNESS IT'S FRIDAY!!! *
Mr Hardwicks bringing you The THICC Range, get your hands on a bottle this weekend either in-store or online!




We've got Flurry, an Extra Thicc , Extra Authentic. Cookies 'n Cream Flurry Shake!
Unicorn Jam an Extra Thicc Fruity Frappe With Double Whipped Cream & a Strawberry Squeezcake, A Toasty 
Pop-tart Filled With Strawberry Cheesecake Ice-cream!

These flavours may be considered a choking hazard due to the SHEER THICCNESS however we can assure you it is not!​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (18/10/21)

*EXPERIENCE THE FREEZE WITH YETI E-LIQUID!*




Apricot & Watermelon - Yeti apricot watermelon features a rare juicy blend of watermelon fused with the tangy apricots. Then a blast of ice menthol tops off this fantastic mix creating a frozen fruit vape exhale. 

Blueberry & Peach - Mysteriously iced blueberries are pressed into a fleshy snowball with a sweet peach nectar. A berry cold liquid for all to enjoy.

Dark Fruits - Yeti dark fruits features a rare juicy blend of bold dark berries fused with a blast of ice menthol that tops off this fantastic mix creating a frozen fruit vape.

Orange & Mango - Frozen in time - the yeti's classic blend of orange and mango comes together to create avalanche of flavour.

Passion Fruit & Lychee - Yeti passionfruit lychee is an exotic vape juice blend with featuring tangy passionfruit notes paired with sweet lychee dominating the inhale. Then, paired with an icy menthol blast for an extra cooling tropical vape exhale.
_*
GET YOURSELF A BOTTLE OF FREEZING YETI E-LIQUID ONLINE OR IN-STORE.*_​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (20/10/21)

*Are you ready for the Prime E-Liquid Platinum Range? 
We got you covered! *




Mango Strawberry
Mango Orange
Tropical Pineapple
Mango Grape
Mango Banana

*Visit us online or in-store!*​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (26/10/21)

*Vaping made EEZEE
The Latest Addition to taking it EEZEE,
The Power Slush, A Trendy Iced Berry Drink, Packed with Power to Deliver an Energizing Slush



*

The EEZEE Range includes a wide variety of tantalizing flavours:

Lime Slush - Zesty & Zingy Lime perfectly slushed with a dash of sugar to deliver an explosion of flavour

Peach Berry Slush - A slushed delight of juicy peach, sweet blueberry and tangy raspberry

Milk & Honey - Rich Vanilla Milk perfectly slushed with heavenly honey

Chocolate Milkshake - Velvet Chocolate blended with Full Cream Milk & a Topping of Whipped Cream​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (27/10/21)

*Cloud Flavour Labs Latest Edition *





Their Butterscotch Sugar Cookie Ice Cream Sandwich Series just got bigger with a Delicious Butterscotch Cookie hugging a Sweet Strawberry Ice Cream creating the perfect Ice Cream Sandwich for everyday vaping!

The Range includes this Beautiful Base of Butterscotch Sugar Cookie Ice Cream coupled with Mint, Pistachio, or Coffee, tantalizing the masses - if you haven't had them.. we highly recommend giving em' a go​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nick Black (29/10/21)

*The Elf Bar T800 Disposable Pod Device *






The Elf Bar T800 Disposable Pod Device adopts a filter tip design to bring you an almost real cigarette taste and smoother airflow. With its exquisite and slender appearance, the Elf Bar T800 Disposable Pod Device can become one of your every day carries.

Powered by a 500mAh built-in battery, the Elf Bar T800 Disposable Pod Device provides a stable output that offers flavour from the first pull right to the last.​


----------



## Nick Black (2/11/21)

"Oh, you think flavour is your ally. But you merely adopted the flavour; The Dude Juice was born in it, moulded by it." - Bewolk E-Liquid





The Dude Juice presents its latest addition to the range, Pink Rabbit
A thick & chewy, sticky pink vanilla candy with hints of raspberry & strawberry

The OG Dude Juice is a delicious pink bubblegum, with hints of tutti frutti, and a strawberry syrup filling with a hint of ice. 

Become one with the dudes, get your hands on a bottle either in-store or online!​


----------



## Nick Black (3/11/21)

*Salt and MTL lovers get ready!
Lit Labz Straight Up Series is now available*





Mango - A Juicy blend of Mangoes from around the world with ice
Grape - The finest Sapphire grapes hand-picked and blended with ice
Litchi - Ripe to perfection. Juicy, sweet litchi juice extra chilled
Mixed Berries - All your favorite berries thrown into a blender and served on ice!

The range is available in-store & online and is available in 30ml, 12mg MTL or 25mg Salt Nicotine

Lit Labz E-Liquid is giving away a huge prize and all you have to do is purchase a Bottle of the Lit Labz Straight Up Series between the 29th October & 5th November and you will automatically be entered into the draw. 

UP FOR GRABS:
The Full Range of Lit Labz E-Liquid in 25mg (Nic Salts) as well as:
1 x Nevoks Feelin Kit
1 x Pack of Coils
1 x T-Shirt, Cap & Build Mat

Draw will take place on the 8th November 2021​


----------



## Nick Black (15/11/21)

*8 Ball E-Liquid by Vape Republic has brought you 2 new amazing flavours*





The 8Ball Boost Edition & Candy Editions (Available in MTL & Nicotine Salts as well) have been added to our range 

Boost - 
Tantalize your taste-buds with their original take on an energy drink

Juicy Jellies -
An array of delectable flavored gummy teddies dancing on your tongue, leaving you with a sense of joy and nostalgia!​


----------

